# Welcome to the Community Corner!



## elroy

* 👫 Welcome to the Community Corner! 🤝*​
This is a social space for:

*Introductions 👋*
You can start a thread to introduce yourself a bit so other members can get to know you a bit more. You can share things like your name, where you're from, what language(s) you speak, your hobbies and interests, etc. Other members can respond if they have questions or comments or want to share about themselves (or they can start their own thread).
*Please note that all forum rules apply in this forum, so promotional activity and personal contact information are not permitted.*


*Celebrations 💃*
You can post here to celebrate a holiday, your own or other members' achievements, or anything else you'd like to celebrate with the WRF community!


*Congratulations 🎉*
You can post here to congratulate fellow members on achievements or happy occasions.


*Memorials 🕊*
You can post here to mourn the loss of fellow members who are no longer with us.
This forum will be jointly moderated by all WRF moderators.  We hope you enjoy it!


----------

